# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Как настроиться на выход, если ты плаксивая тряпка

## Пулю в бошку

В момент принятия решения мозг всегда находит отговорки, а тело не слушается, ты ощущаешь, что не можешь. Так вот, как заставить себя? Пока вижу помощь в прослушивании музыки и вспоминании своих неудач и что будущего нет.  :Frown:

----------


## Aly

Сделать что-то такое, что усугубит твое положение и жизнь станет еще невыносимее.
А вообще, раз не получается, может и не стоит? Не зря же не решаешься, значит чувствуешь, что что-то еще можно исправить.

----------


## Пулю в бошку

> Сделать что-то такое, что усугубит твое положение и жизнь станет еще невыносимее.


 Отличная мысль. Просто есть опасность, что этот поступок придаст уверенности в жизни. А исправить что-то в жизни всегда возможно, только для чего?

----------


## NEET

> А исправить что-то в жизни всегда возможно, только для чего?


 А с жизнью кончать для чего? В чем смысл?

----------


## Пулю в бошку

> А с жизнью кончать для чего? В чем смысл?


  Потому, что смысла в жизни нет. А вы видите отсутствие смысла в "нежизни".

----------


## NEET

Я не вижу смысла в поисках смысла жизни. Потому и смерти искать незачем.

----------


## June

Смысл прекращения жизни в прекращении боли, которую она причиняет.

----------


## NEET

Я не знаю, как объяснить  :Smile:  Ну, пусть будет такой пример "на пальцах". Вот есть калькулятор и смысл его в том, чтобы помогать производить несложные расчеты. Однако с точки зрения решения, скажем, системы уравнений с несколькими тысячами неизвестных да еще с высокой точностью, калькулятор - плохой помощник. Его использование не имеет смысла в данной конкретной задаче. Но имеет ли смысл само решение задачи? Если нет, то зачем тогда вообще размышлять о смысле калькулятора для решения задачи, которой перед нами не стоит?

Возвращаясь собственно к смыслу жизни, напишу, что оценить наличие смысла можно только относительно некоего контекста, которым, если посудить, являемся... мы сами, т. е. наше собственное понимание самих себя. Если я несчастлив и нахожусь в уверенности, что дальнейшая жизнь счастливой не будет, то ее продолжение в таком контексте действительно не имеет смысла и смерть видится разумным выходом. Если я счастлив и хочу продлить свое счастье, то и жизнь выглядит вполне подходящим инструментом для решения этой задачи. В общем, все сводится к ответу на вопрос "кто я". Но, опять же, что если этой задачи достижения и продления собственного счастья не стоит? Что, если понимание самого себя настолько в корне неверное, что даже сами мысли о собственном счастье или несчастье являются абсурдными?

----------


## Пулю в бошку

Ребят, в теме не решается вопрос в смысле. Решается способы настройки на "выход". Пока ничего конкретного не услышал.

----------


## Aly

А что ты хочешь от других? Ты не хочешь умирать, но хочешь, чтобы подсказали, как захотеть. Это странно. У других таких проблем нет.

----------


## Пулю в бошку

Может, кому то в этой теме лучше эевать, чем говорить? Перелогинься, санитар.

----------


## старый_параноик

> В момент принятия решения мозг всегда находит отговорки, а тело не слушается, ты ощущаешь, что не можешь. Так вот, как заставить себя? Пока вижу помощь в прослушивании музыки и вспоминании своих неудач и что будущего нет.


 я считаю, что это шаг надо делать на пике импульса...когда думаешь, что хуже уже некуда...что это край терпению и дальше нет смысла быть...вот поэтому на этот раз я хочу, чтобы у меня под рукой, в нужный момент, был ............... ээ...способы же вроде указывать нельзя или чем ты хочешь помочь себе уйти?
думаю, вы поняли, что я имел ввиду.

----------


## Пулю в бошку

> я считаю, что это шаг надо делать на пике импульса...когда думаешь, что хуже уже некуда...что это край терпению и дальше нет смысла быть...вот поэтому на этот раз я хочу, чтобы у меня под рукой, в нужный момент, был ...............


 Согласен в силу отсутствия других вариантов. То есть необходима методика доведения себя до пика или до последнего действия, которое совершишь с большей лояльностью. Конечно, она будет меняться от индивида к индивиду, но канва все равно одна. Есть у кого инфа? Можно в личку. Не я один интересуюсь таким вопросом.

----------


## старый_параноик

> Согласен в силу отсутствия других вариантов. То есть необходима методика доведения себя до пика или до последнего действия, которое совершишь с большей лояльностью. Конечно, она будет меняться от индивида к индивиду, но канва все равно одна. Есть у кого инфа? Можно в личку. Не я один интересуюсь таким вопросом.


 я имел ввиду не совсем то, что вы тут написали...зачем доводить себя до пика самому? нужно ловить момент, когда это сделают другие и не упустить его... :Cool:

----------


## Пулю в бошку

> я имел ввиду не совсем то, что вы тут написали...зачем доводить себя до пика самому? нужно ловить момент, когда это сделают другие и не упустить его...


 Зачем? Да чтобы не стать БИЧ. Когда падает уровень притязаний, то тело уже многое терпит, а с этим я не согласен. Нужна капля, которая всё не капает.

----------


## R.Al.

Не настроился еще?

----------


## Милая Кися

Не надо себя заставлять. Если ты находишь отговорки, то может не так всё и плохо?

----------


## White_Gargouil

просто нужно, чтобы кто-то или что-то довело до состояния аффекта, вот тогда неконтролируемый эмоциональный порыв сделает все за вас..

----------


## White_Gargouil

> Но этого аффекта можно никогда и не дождаться.


 в универе нам показывали видос про аффекты, там демонстрировалась "тайная практика искусственного аффекта", которой пользуются военные) Они там бегали кругами, махали руками, повторяя фразу "я сверхчеловек". и это якобы доводило их до аффективного состояния, в котором они способны были на чудеса. до сих пор смешно, как вспомню.
но если серьезно - да, очевидно, что аффект - дело тонкое, на пустом месте не валяется. но я и не в качестве совета его отметил, скорее в качестве факта.

----------

